# New to the forum.



## Meeke (Dec 5, 2007)

What's goin' on? I am new to the forum, as well as handguns as well. I recently purchased a CZ-75 semi compact 9mm. it is the duo tone. I am looking for new grips for it, just want some input on what will fit and look good. Any suggestions?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Welcome from down in the swamp. Enjoy.:smt033


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Welcome from Northern Arizona

:smt1099


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Welcome from the mountian top.


----------



## Edward Nigma (Nov 19, 2007)

Welcome from Indianapolis


----------



## tekarra (May 16, 2007)

Meeke,
For grips go to www.czforum.com and look for Haken Pek's forum. He makes some very fine grips for cZs.


----------



## Meeke (Dec 5, 2007)

Enjoy!








[/URL][/IMG]

Thanks for the warm welcome!


----------

